# Eric Clapton - Live in Hyde Park



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Eric Clapton - Live in Hyde Park

* Ultra-Brief Review:*

This concert may have some nostalgic appeal. 
But the sound sucks. 

Not only was the sound all jumbled together, but some of the instruments were not included in the mix. 
It was quite disconcerting to watch and not be able to hear the instrument displayed on the video. 
I turned this one off during the third track. 

That's enough of that.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What? You turned it off? Man... that has got to be pretty bad. Thanks for the heads up because knowing me I would have eventually purchased it.


----------

